# RSS/vidcasts?



## robertandrews (May 17, 2011)

Hi,
I'm currently a V+ user.

I know the US TiVo boxes (www.tivo.com/mytivo/product-features/web-on-tv/internet-videos-on-tv/index.html) let users subscribe to RSS feeds for web videos.

Does the Virgin box retain this functionality or has it been removed?

A Virgin Media store staffer told me it's not included. I can well imagine they didn't know what they were talking about. But I can also believe the functionality is stripped out.

What's the case?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I wonder whether this and other features are not so much "stripped out" of the US version,
than TiVo charging VM on a feature by feature basis ?

VM may also find ways to differentiate the 1TB and 500GB boxes e.g. for the 1TB box to have tivo desktop etc...


----------

